# Louisiana Limits Sabine Jetties



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The water at the Sabine jetties has finally turned green and with a south wind of less than five knots, has turned on the trout fishing. Nice slot reds are also being caught.

If interested in some Sabine Lake and Jetties fishing, send me a PM and I'll email my calendar to you.

Let's go catching!!


----------

